# DX for peanut allergy



## dscham (Sep 12, 2013)

Patient was diagnosed with allergy reaction to peanuts and has a history of such.  Would anyone be able to advise me of the correct 9xx and E code. Would 995.3 or 995.7 be appropriate? I know the hx of peanut allergy is v15.01  Thank you!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 12, 2013)

477.1 is allergies to food. you may want to use that as well. there is not a specified Dx code for "peanuts".

I would use 995.6 unless the patient has an anaphalctic reaction then you would use 995.61 which is specific to peanuts.

Good Luck


----------



## sdunn (Sep 12, 2013)

*Coding for Allergic Reaction*

*First what type of reaction did the patient have?; if there was a reaction of Hives (708.0), or Wheezing (786.07)  under 995.7 the ICD-book instructs you to use those in addtion to the 995.7 which helps you code it to the highest level of speficity.

*However, if the provider did not tell you what  type of reaction then I would code the 995.3 (unspecified).

I would not use the 477.1 Unless the documentation states they the patient had Hay fever, or spasmodic rhiorrhea. 

There is a difference between the 3 codes. Review the documentaion and if it's still not clear then I would query the provider.


----------



## dscham (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you both for your input.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 12, 2013)

You are correct SDunn


----------

